# IUI without sperm washing - can this be right???



## Amal (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi All
I am going to start natural IUI next cycle on the NHS. However I was rather surprised when they said that they do not wash the sperm and that there was no risk of infection. My understanding from what I have read is that sperm is washed to separate out the best sperm, to stop infection and possibility of cramping. I was so surprised when they said no washing that I didn't really question it. Could this be because my DH has a high sperm count I am going to ring them and question them further, however has anyone else come across this?? They have not offered scans, possibly because I know roughly when I ovulate, they seemed to be saying they will put it in a few days before. What have your experiences been on the NHS, have they put it in on the actual day you ovulate? I am prepared to be more pushy with them on the phone however want to know my facts first.
Thanks
Amal


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

make sure u ask them what happens if you ovulate over a weekend do they inseminate on saturdays and sundays. My clinic doesn't and i was too late by the monday i had already ovulated. My clinic does wash the sperm and use swim up and so did my last clinic so not sure if the chances are any different if they don't use it.


----------



## Amal (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Loobylou
They don't open at the weekend so I couldn't do it this month. Hoping the time will be right next month, they seem quite flexible, however still really not sure about this not washing the sperm thing, haven't heard anyone else on this site mention that......
Have a good weekend.
AmalX


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to add that i thought that they washed the sperm so that they could use the best ones and take the not so good ones away to increase the chances.i would ring them and ask them
hope this helps


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I to thought that they washed they washed the sperm to avoid infection as IUI bypasses your own natural defenses.
I also thought that as petal said it gave you a better chance.

I am no expert but it is def worth giving tham a call to check.
what hosp are you at?

Donna xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

i agree with the girls

found this:-

Sperm processing, or washing, for intrauterine insemination (IUI) involves removing the sperm cells from the seminal fluid and placing them in a nutrient solution that may stimulate motility and enhance fertilization. The result is a small volume of fluid which is then deposited directly into the uterus through a small tube or catheter. The intrauterine insemination bypasses the natural filter barrier, the cervix, and may give the sperm a "head start" on the way to fertilization in the fallopian tube. The entire sperm processing takes approximately 1 hour

and this:

SSperm washing is the process which prepares a semen sample for an intrauterine insemination (IUI). For an IUI to be performed, the semen sample must be washed free of debris, white blood cells, and prostaglandins, which can cause the uterus to contract. The processing also removes dead sperm and concentrates the sperm into a small volume which can easily be handled by the uterus. There are three main methods of sperm washing; the swim-up, density gradient wash, and simple (centrifugation) wash. 

How great is the WWW!!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Amal

I'm really concerned about the treatment you are being offered at your clinic.  Alex's posting confirms all of our suspicions and I strongly recommend you change clinics if they don't modify their plan!  Having fertility treatment is hard enough without throwing incompetence and ill informed procedures into the mix!  It's important that you feel confident with a clinic who are going to give you the best care and are committed to helping you achieve your dream!

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Love
Holly C xx


----------



## Amal (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks all

I'm really worried now as you are all confirming what I thought. Can't understand why they wouldn't wash it. This treatment is on the NHS and the consultant actually carries it out in her clinic, so I am not paying, but equally I don't want to be going through something that is a complete waste of time.
This is Colchester NHS, anyone else any experience of success here?? The consultant will refer me for IVF, but I said I wanted to try IUI first as haven't tried anything but natural so far and the idea of IVF is a bit scary at the moment.
I will ring them this week and find out why they don't sperm wash. Alex I will take your quotes with me and see how they respond.
Thanks again, hope you have all been having a good weekend.....?
Amal


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hope it goes well with the clinic and stand your ground with them,even if you are not paying it makes no difference,good luck


----------

